# görcs = csomó



## AndrasBP

Sziasztok!

Kb. két éve szembesültem azzal, hogy Debrecenben és környékén sokan egyáltalán nem használják a "csomó" szót "kötélre, zsinórra, zacskóra kötött góc" értelemben, hanem azt mondják: "görcs". "Kössél rá egy görcsöt", sőt, "rá kell görcsölni", azaz csomót kell rá kötni. Ez számomra teljesen idegenül és komikusan hangzott. Azóta egyszer egy angol-magyar műfordításban is találkoztam a "görcs" ilyen jelentésével, utánanéztem: a fordító Debrecenben végzett.

Érdekelne, hallottátok-e már a "görcs" szót ilyen jelentésben, illetve vajon előfordul-e más térségekben is?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia AndrasBP!

Én sem hallottam még ilyen értelemben használni, sem Szeged környékén, sem máshol (még debreceni ismerősöktől sem). Itt - főleg idősek - használhatják a _bog_ szót ebben az értelemben, de már szerintem ez is nagyon ritka. 
Viszont megnéztem az értelmező szótárban, és ott szerepel népiesnek titulálva. 
Ha így áll a helyzet, akkor remélhetőleg a fordító tisztában volt a stiláris értékével, azért használta... (Optimista vagyok.)


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia Zsanna!



Zsanna said:


> Viszont megnéztem az értelmező szótárban, és ott szerepel népiesnek titulálva.


Én fiataloktól, sőt, gyerekektől hallottam, teljesen hétköznapi helyzetekben, városi környezetben.



Zsanna said:


> Ha így áll a helyzet, akkor remélhetőleg a fordító tisztában volt a stiláris értékével, azért használta... (Optimista vagyok.)


Hát, nekem nem úgy tűnt, sőt, mintha a "görcs" volna a fordítónál a "default" szó a csomóra. A leírt szituációban egy kutyasétáltatás "melléktermékét" szedi össze a gazdi, és "görcsöt köt" a zacskóra.


----------



## Zsanna

Fiatalok ill. városi környezetben élők (stb.) is használhatnak népies kifejezést (még anélkül is, hogy tudnának róla), bár lehet az is, hogy az értelmező szótáram kissé elavult. (1999-es kiadás) Bár ami akkor népiesnek számított, most "előlépett" tájnyelvivé? (Végül is nem olyan rettentő nagy a különbség...)

A stílusra nem tudok következtetni az idézett szituációból, de amit még írtál róla ("default"...), nem arra enged következtetni, hogy tudatosan használta volna, hanem inkább automatizmusként... (Ami nem éppen jó jel.)

Minden esetre, ha már az ember tudja, mi akar lenni, elég kifejező. 

P.S. Megtaláltam a neten lévő értelmező szótárban ugyanígy.


----------



## franknagy

AndrasBP said:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Kb. két éve szembesültem azzal, hogy Debrecenben és környékén sokan egyáltalán nem használják a "csomó" szót "kötélre, zsinórra, zacskóra kötött góc" értelemben, hanem azt mondják: "görcs". "Kössél rá egy görcsöt", sőt, "rá kell görcsölni", azaz csomót kell rá kötni. Ez számomra teljesen idegenül és komikusan hangzott. Azóta egyszer egy angol-magyar műfordításban is találkoztam a "görcs" ilyen jelentésével, utánanéztem: a fordító Debrecenben végzett.
> 
> Érdekelne, hallottátok-e már a "görcs" szót ilyen jelentésben, illetve vajon előfordul-e más térségekben is?


Igen, hallottam. _A görcs olyan csomó, amit nehéz kibogozni._
A görcs másik jelentése _"spasm", vagyis testi tünet_: Vesegörcs, agyérgörcs, röhögőgörcs, rángógörcs.


----------

